# سؤال من فضلكم ...؟



## عمراياد (16 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 


الاخوة المهندسين الافاضل ...


هل بالامكان استخدام بايب البراص او البرونز بدلا من النحاس في تصنيع هيتر السخان الكهربائي 

علما ان الفولتيه = 220 فولت ، الواطيه = (2000 و 3000 ) واط 

ارجو ممن لديه خبرة في استخدامات الهيترات واختيار المعادن المستخدمة اجابتي 

كما وارجو منكم تزويدي بخواص واستخدامات معدني البراص والنحاس ..


تقديري 
​


----------

